# Low speed rear suspension clunking noise



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, I have had this issue since I bought my 2014 Cruze. At relatively low speeds (under 25 MPH) I can hear a fast clunking noise coming from the right rear wheel when hitting potholes or bumps. Just as if the wheel was going up and down constantly. I know this is a common issue but from what I read no one has come up with a fix. Dealer already replaced right rear shock absorber but that didn't solve my issue. Could it be the rear trailing arm bushing. These days have been much colder and I know bushing tend to get hard in cold temperatures. I have been hearing the clunk louder lately.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine does this in the cold too, and goes away in the summer. It's the plastic clip holding the inner wheel well on. Look on the other side of the passenger rear tire, slightly towards the rear of the tire. You will see it head on near the bottom of the wheel well. The clunking sound is the piece of plastic sliding and hitting this clip. Even if this clip feels tight when you check it out, it might not be tight enough when you hit bumps and potholes, like you are experiencing.

As for a fix, you can replace the clip with a new one. Hardware stores like Ace or Hardware Hank usually carry generic clips. Or you can try putting some RTV sealant on it to see if it'll quiet down (but still keeps it removable).


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Have a picture you could show me ? So I can finally fix it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had this same clump since I bought her in 2011. I thought it was due from the coilovers however I did notice it even before I installed DGRs kit. This winter I will be looking over suspension as I will have her jacked all season. I will keep u guys posted on a clip or whatever we come up with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze reported his dealership put his car on a lift via the jack points, loosened the suspension bolts, then lowered the car to the rack and retightened the bolts. No more noise. This make sense to me as the suspensions are installed and secured while hanging from the car vs. the car sitting on the tires.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Have a picture you could show me ? So I can finally fix it


It's not the best picture because it's dark out, but here. You should be able to spot it right away once you look at it. I can reach my hand back there and freely move the plastic wheel well liner around since this clip is the only thing holding that side down. Giving it some taps and jostles makes virtually the same sound I hear in the winter. As for a fix, I'm probably going to try to squeeze a nylon or rubber washer between the plastic and the head of the clip to snug up the fit.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I did notice the plastic liner could be moved a lot (and was noisy) compared to the driver side. It even hits easily one of the strut bolts. I'm gonna give this a try hoping it can fix it. Still love my Cruze though haha. thanks for your help


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I tried to secure the plastic today but the noise was still there  anyone has had issues with the rear right trailing arm bushing which I'm almost positive is causing the noise ?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

my 2014 makes no noise. Why dont you try loosening it and re-torquing it while under load to see if that fixes it?


Addicted2Saab said:


> I tried to secure the plastic today but the noise was still there  anyone has had issues with the rear right trailing arm bushing which I'm almost positive is causing the noise ?


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

All suspension bolts were retorqued at the dealer when they changed the strut. Today I removed the entire plastic wheel and test drove the car. Noise is still there again  any other idea guys ?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Addicted2Saab said:


> All suspension bolts were retorqued at the dealer when they changed the strut. Today I removed the entire plastic wheel and test drove the car. Noise is still there again  any other idea guys ?


Did you see them loosen and retorque all suspension bolts while the suspension was under load?? Or they just told you that they did?? I learned many times in the past not to trust what the service department tells you.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Gnfanatic said:


> Did you see them loosen and retorque all suspension bolts while the suspension was under load?? Or they just told you that they did?? I learned many times in the past not to trust what the service department tells you.


 How many Dealer repairs do you get to watch? I love those Dash Cam videos of Mechanics doing nothing. In my case they just told me what they did as I was in a Rental Car. Seemed to work just fine for me!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

what? Many times I have waited at the dealership for repairs done to my vehicle. And there were times I dropped the car off.



Eddy Cruze said:


> How many Dealer repairs do you get to watch? I love those Dash Cam videos of Mechanics doing nothing. In my case they just told me what they did as I was in a Rental Car. Seemed to work just fine for me!


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I saw what they did they made sure all the bolts were tight while the car was on the lift. They also replaced the rear passenger strut which changed nothing (noise was still there). They didn't even test drive the car to make sure the noise was gone. So Eddy Cruze you are telling me that they torqued all bolts suspension bolts while your Cruze was on all four tires right ?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Addicted2Saab said:


> I saw what they did they made sure all the bolts were tight while the car was on the lift. They also replaced the rear passenger strut which changed nothing (noise was still there). They didn't even test drive the car to make sure the noise was gone. So Eddy Cruze you are telling me that they torqued all bolts suspension bolts while your Cruze was on all four tires right ?


Yes


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you ! If you don't mind I will print and show your repair order to the tech next time I'm in for an oil change


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Thank you ! If you don't mind I will print and show your repair order to the tech next time I'm in for an oil change


 No that is why I posted it! I had the horrible noise since day two and really didn't think they would fix it as the first mechanic tried to craft his own part which was creepy. The Mouse Ears don't lie and some other mechanic got the Car next and knew what to do!


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Same here the noise has been there since the car came of the lot. I'll mention it to the service advisor and show him your repair order at my next oil change


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Same here the noise has been there since the car came of the lot. I'll mention it to the service advisor and show him your repair order at my next oil change


Thank you! We all learn from each other yet it can be a tough crowd here, at least for me. I find these AG sites to be a wealth of information although I have never been as publically humiliated as at this forum, sometimes by those who are in charge?


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes
> View attachment 111498


Thank you very much for posting that. I too am having the same issue. I will print this out to show the service department at my dealership. The noise is very annoying and even my passengers have commented on it. It makes the car sound poorly built.

I also noticed they put on there the low coolant level with no external leaks. Was this related to the recent service advisory sent out to owners about the air in the line from the factory causing a drop in levels?


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes they check the coolant level because of air that was in the system !


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Alright so I just got finished at the dealership. I told them exactly what was wrong. Showed them the service record from here and said this would probably be the best fix. They had it for 6 hours and basically said the only thing they did is tighten the plastic in the wheel well as it was a little loose and the noise was considered "normal noise from the deflection of the suspension". Sound is still there. If the sound was normal, why did it present itself several weeks after owning the car, and why isn't it on both sides? I have had people in my car that asked if my wheel was loose because they noticed the noise without me pointing it out. Oh well... I get that I didn't buy a top of the line vehicle, but I wouldn't expect to be told a noise that sounds like the car is falling apart is "normal".


----------



## jaholbro20 (Apr 6, 2014)

I've had a rear end clunk in my 2014 at low speeds basically since I purchased the car. It was fairly loud and sounded structural. Took it to the dealership where I purchased the car from for my 1st oil change and they said they "tightened" everything. No change. Needing my second oil change the dealership couldn't get me in for 3 weeks, for an oil change... I won't be going back there. I digress. Took it to another dealership that came to the conclusion that the rear shocks were "dead" and replaced them both. Clunk is gone.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I had this sound when i first bought the car about 4 months ago. I heard it like 3 times int he frist 2 weeks and havent heard it since. I guess things fix themselves sometimes? lol


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Just came back from the service departement after they changed the rear beam bushings. Guess what clunk is still there ! I go back and tell them the noise is still there they tell me : it's normal all Cruzes do that we can't fix it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Just came back from the service departement after they changed the rear beam bushings. Guess what clunk is still there ! I go back and tell them the noise is still there they tell me : it's normal all Cruzes do that we can't fix it.


Although my Popping/Clunk never returned, I am sure if the CRUZE is worked on and not precisely torqued as described in my Repair Order the noise will return. It seems some mechanics although only getting paid one third their normal rate under warranty will give your car 100%, especially if they have experienced the problem before!


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I really couldn't care less about what the dealer has to say about it because I'm getting rid of this Cruze. It hasn't been a year and so much has gone wrong with this car I can't even believe it. It's gonna take a while until a buy another GM product. For now I'm gonna stick with a good used Saab.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Addicted2Saab said:


> I really couldn't care less about what the dealer has to say about it because I'm getting rid of this Cruze. It hasn't been a year and so much has gone wrong with this car I can't even believe it. It's gonna take a while until a buy another GM product. For now I'm gonna stick with a good used Saab.


You sound like me when I hear friends talk about their brand of choice. From all of the issues I've heard them complain about with Subaru, Hyundai, etc., it will be awhile before I even consider a brand other than GM. Have I had issues with my Cruze? Sure. Do I consider them "never buying this brand again" catastrophic? Not at all. I guess my point is; everyone has a favorite brand, if yours is Saab, then get a Saab. It just appears that people tend to gloss over issues their favorite brand has and exaggerate others because it is there favorite brand vs another. This goes for more than just cars.

Just so I don't derail this thread, but provide meaningful contribution, my car has developed a clunking other than the plastic that I posted about in my first reply. It feels more like a full suspension clunk, rather than an isolated clunk. I will be inspecting my suspension bushings and connections to see if I can find a suspect. I also bought new tires, too, which I think might be playing a slight impact on the increased noise and/or why it feels like the whole suspension.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> For now I'm gonna stick with a good used Saab.


 yes - I had a 1980 900 turbo 5M. Great car - best front driver I have ever owned / driven. Mine had some issues, the trans broke a gear, rust through the hatch back, waste gate spring failed, leaky steering rack. Still a great car. My son had a 2004 9-3 5M, it had an Eco Tech engine 2 litre turbo, very nice car too.


----------



## mariahcruze (Dec 19, 2015)

I have the same issue with my 2014 Cruze RS with 23,xxx miles. Took it to the dealer and they replaced the rear passenger shock. Noise is still there. Has anybody found a fix for this?


----------



## BradSt (May 2, 2013)

I've had the same noise for over 40k miles now. Coming from both passenger front and passenger rear. It's not the plastic wheel well liners, as I've already secured those. It is most noticeable when it is cold out. Hard to hear it in the summer. Drives me nuts. Of course, when the car was under warranty, the dealer couldn't replicate it. Also, you can only really hear it at slow speeds. High speeds, and it is quiet.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Found this article about the rear clunk / rattle on a GM Tech site. I'm taking mine back in tomorrow for this. Maybe, just maybe, this is the fix we've been looking for! 

Rattle or Clunk Noise from Rear of Vehicle When Traveling Over Bumps – 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze | gm.oemdtc.com


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I found it was the rear brake calipers on our 13' LTZ/RS. If your car has 4 wheel disc, this is first thing I would check. Noise goes away on ours when brakes are applied on rough roads. Comes back when not applied. Crawled under car in rear and found that I can replicate noise by moving rear calipers around. Started at around 20k miles. As pads wear, it allows the rear caliper to move more causing the rattle on rough roads and bumps. Checked caliper bolts and they are tight, only cure I see is to replace rear pads, but they still have plenty of life left, so I just live with it. It is not the shocks bumpers on mine, I had already verified that long before I found this issue. If your car does not have rear disc, then it might be the culprit. If you have a rear disc brake car, I bet this is your noise you hear.


----------



## fixmycruze (Feb 4, 2015)

Have the dealership disconnect the shocks and see if it goes away.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

lol omg...I JUST Created a topic about this 2 days ago lol...Your topic is right above mine lol. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

But yes, the my symptoms are the same: 
-Happens when going slow over bumps.
-Rear Passenger side 
-Occurs when it's cold out
-HIGHLY noticeable if you drive on bumpy snowy roads

I'm waiting until summer to deal with this because the dealer is a pro at saying nothing is wrong or for using poor excuses such as "It's ice buildup". My personal opinion is that it's the gas tank neck (Where you insert the gas pump) that's moving around somewhere.


----------



## fixmycruze (Feb 4, 2015)

The problem with the bumping noise is most likely the shocks. I replaced them on my 2014 after the dealer put 3 sets of GM shocks on and could not figure out where the noise was coming from. Replaced with Monroe 5663 and noise is gone. GM customer care was the worst experience that I have had .They say there is nothing wrong with there shocks but after the dealer put 3 sets on you know that's the problem.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Got my car back from the dealer because of this issue. The shocks were faulty, but also the shock bumpers got loose and were causing noise as well. See TSB (Also applies to 2016 cruze limited models - my car)

https://gm.oemdtc.com/3996/rattle-o...raveling-over-bumps-2011-2015-chevrolet-cruze


----------



## herrberk (Apr 13, 2017)

I've had a rattle in the rear left of my car for a year, and the issue only surfaced at low temperatures (below 5 Celsius) while going slow over bumps. The fact that it only happened when it's cold out, made me think that it had something to do with the gas filled shock absorbers. I decided to buy one (ACDelco 13409599 GM Original... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00B4KPGR2?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf) and changed it myself in my garage. It's a very simple process that requires a jack, bunch of sockets and half an hour of your time. It made a huge difference and I no longer have the rattle!! I feel the road less as well. Hope this helps to someone who has the same problem.


----------

